# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικές Εταιρίες - Historic Shipping Companies >  Adriatica di Navigazione

## Appia_1978

Πιστεύω πως η θρυλική συτή εταιρεία, αξίζει να συγκαταλέγεται ανάμεσα στις υπόλοιπες ναυτιλιακές εταιρείες της Ελλάδος, αν και Ιταλική!

Παρακάτω τα κοινά δρομολόγια με την ΕΛΜΕΣ και τη SNAV του έτους 1980.

Εάν κάποιος είχε άλλα δρομολόγια της Adriatica των ετών 1975-1990, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων, εάν τα μοιραζόταν μαζί μας  :Very Happy: 

Adriatica_1980A.jpg

Adriatica_1980B.jpg

Adriatica_1980C.jpg

Adriatica_1980D.jpg

Adriatica_1980E.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η τελευταία σελίδα!

Adriatica_1980F.jpg

----------


## vinman

> ......Εάν κάποιος είχε άλλα δρομολόγια της Adriatica των ετών 1975-1990, θα του ήμουν ευγνώμων, εάν τα μοιραζόταν μαζί μας ....


Μόνο και μόνο επειδή το ζητάς θα τα σκανάρω σήμερα κιόλας...!!!
Πάντως είναι πολύ ιστορικό το φυλλάδιο σου!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Η παλιά καλή εποχή! Αξέχαστες στιγμές, πιο ανθρώπινες, παρά τα πολλά προβλήματα  :Very Happy: 

Φίλε μου Vinman, με το πάσο σου. Δε θέλω να σε βάλω σε τρεξίματα! Δε βιαζόμαστε ;-)

----------


## vinman

Aφιερωμένες σε όλο το forum και εξαιρετικά αφιερωμένες στον φίλο Appia για τις υπέροχες αναμνήσεις που μας χαρίζει με τα θέματα που ανοίγει!!!

1989...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13232

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13233

1990..και το φυλλάδιο της Ιταλίας και κρουαζιέρες Κρήτη-Αίγυπτο...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13234

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13235

----------


## vinman

...για τη συνέχεια,1991....

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13236

...και 1992........

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13237

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13238

----------


## Appia_1978

Αγαπητέ μου φίλε Vinman, 
ότι και να πω θα είναι πολύ λίγο ...

Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου!!!

Πραγματικά με συγκίνησες βραδυάτικα!

Πιστεύω, ότι τα ιστορικά θέματα έχουν τη δική τους μαγεία. Μπορεί κάποιοι να μη θέλουν να θυμούνται τις παλιές εποχές ή να έχουν άσχημες αναμνήσεις, αλλά προσωπικά τις προτιμώ από τη σημερινή κρύα και πολλές φορές απάνθρωπη κατάσταση που επικρατεί γύρω μας. 

Όσον αφορά τον τομέα της ακτοπλοϊας, όποιος τα έχει ζήσει δεν μπορεί παρά να αναπωλεί τα περασμένα μεγαλεία. Όχι ότι σήμερα, με τα πολλά νεότευκτα είναι άσχημα. Αλλά από καθαρά καραβολατρική άποψη, ήταν σκέτο όνειρο. Τόσα πλοία και εταιρείες ...

Ξανά ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## dimitris

Παιδια ερωτηση που ισως κανω λαθος αλλα το "TIEPOLO" ειναι το μετεπειτα ΔΗΜΗΤΡΑ του Αγουδημου μετεπειτα ΛΕΡΟΣ της ΔΑΝΕ που καηκε?

----------


## Appia_1978

Όχι, είναι αδερφάκι του  :Very Happy:

----------


## dimitris

Ευχαριστω φιλε Appia_1978 :smile:

----------


## vinman

¶λλα τρία σκαναρίσματα απο το φυλλάδιο του '92...
Egitto express,Palladio,Espesso Grecia...

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13264

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13265

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 13266

----------


## sylver23

το egitto express ειναι διδιμακι toy espesso grecia αλλα εχει υποστει μετασκευη??????

----------


## sea_serenade

Πωπωωωωωω.............. :Surprised:

----------


## Appia_1978

> το egitto express ειναι διδιμακι toy espesso grecia αλλα εχει υποστει μετασκευη??????


Ναι! Συνολικά είναι 4 τα αδέρφια:

- Espresso Livorno -> Espresso Grecia -> Grecia
- Espresso Cagliari -> Espresso Egitto -> Egitto Express -> Riviera del Conero
- Espresso Venezia -> Espresso Malta -> Pegasus -> Express Dionysos -> Express Pegasus
- Espresso Ravenna -> Espresso Venezia -> Venezia

----------


## Ellinis

Αφιερωμένα στο φίλο Appia_1978 τα φυλλάδια του 1988. ΄
Στις γραμμές της Ελλάδας τα ΑΠΠΙΑ, Espresso Grecia και το ναυλωμένο KYPROS STAR (σημερινό OCEAN MAJESTY).
adriatica gr.jpg


Και στη γραμμή Ιταλία-Ελλάδα-Αίγυπτος το ESPRESSO EGITTO, το οποίο στη τελευταία φωτογραφία φαίνεται να έχει αυτοκίνητα παρακαρισμένα στο πίσω κατάστρωμα. 

egitto.jpg

egitto1.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!!!

Όταν επιστρέψω ξανά σπίτι από τις διακοπές, θα ανεβάσω και εγώ με τη σειρά μου μερικά παλιά δρομολόγια της δεκαετίας του 60, εάν βεβαίως ενδιαφέρουν τόσο παλιά;  :Wink:

----------


## Ellinis

Kαι το ρωτάς; Και βέβαια ενδιαφέρουν !

----------


## sea_serenade

Ευτυχώς, είχα την τύχη, την τιμή και τη χαρά να ζήσω αυτά τα βαπόρια απο κοντά (ειδικά το "μυθικό" APPIA. Δεν θα ξεχάσω τις πρωινές του αναχωρήσεις απο Ηγουμενίτσα). Ευχαριστούμε Ellinis, να σαι καλά  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

Και ένα πολύ ιστορικό ντοκουμέντο. Πρέπει να πρόκειται για τα πρώτα κοινά δρομολόγια της Adriatica με την ΕΛΜΕΣ. Το έτος είναι 1961! 
Adriatica 1961_1.jpg 
Adriatica 1961_2.jpg

----------


## Ellinis

φίλε appia για να σε ευχαριστήσουμε που ανέβασες αυτό το ιστορικό φυλλάδιο, δες το φυλλάδιο των γραμμών της πρ.Γιουγκοσλαβίας.

adriatica yu.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Ellinis,

σε ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Μόλις βρω λίγο καιρό αύριο-μεθαύριο θα προσπαθήσω να ανεβάσω και άλλες της ίδιας δεκαετίας.

----------


## sea_serenade

Να σας ευχαριστήσω και τους δύο για το υπέροχο και πραγματικά σπάνιο υλικό σας που μοιράζεστε μαζί μας. Ellinis, στη μπροσούρα της πρ. Γιουκοσλαβίας μαζί με τα TIZIANO & TINTORETTO, βλέπουμε και το πολύ όμορφο TIEPOLO το οποίο έκανε για δύο σεζόν δρομολόγια Ελλάδα-Ιταλία. Πραγματικά, πολύ όμορφο καραβάκι.

----------


## Appia_1978

Τα δρομολόγια της εταιρείας του 1964.
Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η παρουσία του Carina. Του Χανδρή δεν ήταν αυτό; 
Adriatica 1964_1.jpg 
Adriatica 1964_2.jpg

----------


## esperos

> Τα δρομολόγια της εταιρείας του 1964.
> 
> Αξιοσημείωτη είναι η παρουσία του Carina. Του Χανδρή δεν ήταν αυτό; 
> Adriatica 1964_1.jpg 
> 
> Adriatica 1964_2.jpg


 
Σωστά  του  Χανδρή  ήταν  μετά  το  έριξε  στις  κρουαζιέρες.

----------


## .voyager

Aυτή η φώτο είναι αρκετά θολή για τη gallery, οπότε ας τη δούμε εδώ. Το Palladio (αδερφό των Laurana και Sansovino, τωρινό Santa Maria I) στο Ιόνιο, σε μια από τις τελευταίες καλοκαιρινές του δρομολογήσεις στην Πάτρα.
Μου άρεσε πολύ σα σκαρί και σα χρώμα διότι διέφερε.

IMG_0021.jpg

----------


## sea_serenade

Πραγματικά αυτά τα "τρίδυμα" εκτός του οτι ήταν καλοτάξιδα βαπόρια, είχανε και ένα δικό τους ξεχωριστό σκαρί που δεν περνούσαν ποτέ απαρατήρητα. Δεν ήταν τυχαίο το γεγονός οτι ήταν οι βασιλείς του Νότου (Μπάρι & Μπρίντιζι) κατα τη δεκαετία του '90. Στιβαρά και περήφανα, έγραψαν με χρυσά γράμματα τη δική τους ιστορία στη θάλασσα της Αδριατικής. Δυστυχώς, η εταιρία έπαψε να υπάρχει με την τότε μορφή της. Διαφορετικά πιστεύω πως ακόμα θα κατείχε μεγάλο μέρος της κίνησης έστω και αν απέναντί της είχε μια SUPERFAST ή έναν AGOUDIMOS. 

Η τελευταία χρονιά που η Σφίγγα της Γκίζας πέρασε απο ελληνικό λιμάνι ήταν το 2002 κοσμώντας τη τσιμινιέρα του άψογα μετασκευασμένου EGITTO EXPRESS, ναυλωμένο βέβαια απο την ιστορική HML στο δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντεζι.

.voyager ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτο, είσαι άπαιχτος!!!

----------


## esperos

> Πραγματικά αυτά τα "τρίδυμα" εκτός του οτι ήταν καλοτάξιδα βαπόρια, είχανε και ένα δικό τους ξεχωριστό σκαρί που δεν περνούσαν ποτέ απαρατήρητα. Δεν ήταν τυχαίο το γεγονός οτι ήταν οι βασιλείς του Νότου (Μπάρι & Μπρίντιζι) κατα τη δεκαετία του '90. Στιβαρά και περήφανα, έγραψαν με χρυσά γράμματα τη δική τους ιστορία στη θάλασσα της Αδριατικής. Δυστυχώς, η εταιρία έπαψε να υπάρχει με την τότε μορφή της. Διαφορετικά πιστεύω πως ακόμα θα κατείχε μεγάλο μέρος της κίνησης έστω και αν απέναντί της είχε μια SUPERFAST ή έναν AGOUDIMOS. 
> 
> Η τελευταία χρονιά που η Σφίγγα της Γκίζας πέρασε απο ελληνικό λιμάνι ήταν το 2002 κοσμώντας τη τσιμινιέρα του άψογα μετασκευασμένου EGITTO EXPRESS, ναυλωμένο βέβαια απο την ιστορική HML στο δρομολόγιο Ηγουμενίτσα - Μπρίντεζι.
> 
> .voyager ευχαριστούμε για τη φωτο, είσαι άπαιχτος!!!


Συγγνώμη,  ποια  είναι  αυτή  η  Σφίγγα  της Γκίζας;

----------


## .voyager

Εννοεί το έμβλημα της τσιμινιέρας των πλοίων της Adriatica.

----------


## esperos

Το  έμβλημα  της  Adriatica  δεν  είναι  η  Σφίγγα  της  Γκίζας  αλλά  ο  Λέων  του  Αγίου  Μάρκου,  σύμβολο  της  Ενετικής  Δημοκρατίας!

----------


## .voyager

Aυτό είχα υπόψιν μου κι εγώ χονδρικά.

----------


## sea_serenade

......να γιατί δεν γράφω ποτέ μεσημέρια στο forum. Γιατί το μυαλό το έχω ότι να 'ναι. Καμία σχέση η Σφίγγα, ούτε καν στο σχήμα. Που μου ήρθε, απορώ!!!!

----------


## lefme

Αν και δεν είμαι ναυτικός,με πήγατε πολύ πίσω...Ταξίδευα μ'αυτά τα βαπόρια σαν φοιτητής στο Lecce... καλοτάξιδες οι θάλασσές σας....

----------


## sea_serenade

lefme, μήπως σαν φοιτητής, εκεί, μέσα στο ταξίδι και τη βαρεμάρα είπες να βγάλεις και καμιά φωτο??? Λέω εγώ τώρα.......Μήπως???

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Ships of Adriatica

_Appia 

_Appia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ships of Adriatica: 

Appia_ (second one)

Appia2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ships of Adriatica: 

Enotria_ or _Messapia

_Enotria Messapia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Ships of Adriatica: 

_A wonderful picture of _Messapia_ in Venice

Messapia.jpg

----------


## lefme

Ανεκτίμητης αξίας έργα τέχνης....

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Ανεκτίμητης αξίας έργα τέχνης....


Grazie! E ho visto cha Lei ha viaggato _con questi palazzi_ per Italia!  Studente a Lecce?  Bella citt&#224;.  N

----------


## britanis

my esperia from last year :Smile:

----------


## lefme

> Grazie! E ho visto cha Lei ha viaggato _con questi palazzi_ per Italia!  Studente a Lecce?  Bella citt&#224;.  N


Si,Lecce e' bellissima!Citta' d'arte, si chiama.
Ho viaggiato con queste navi quando stavano al"tramonto". Tempi diversi, uomini diversi...tutto un ricordo...

----------


## .voyager

Signori, tutti siamo Greci! Allora, e preferibile parlare la nostra lingua  :Wink:

----------


## lefme

> Signori, tutti siamo Greci! Allora, e preferibile parlare la nostra lingua


Έχεις δίκιο .voyager.
Ζητώ συγγνώμη!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Signori, tutti siamo Greci! Allora, e preferibile parlare la nostra lingua


Fysika, fysika.. Alla vrhka enan Ellhna poou htan sto Lecce kapote kai then mporesa na antista0w!

----------


## a.molos

Απο το πέρασμα των τριών  "αδελφών" πλοίων, Palladio, Laurana & Sansovino, απο τα λιμάνια της Πάτρας και της Ηγουμενίτσας. Ο φιλος μας sea serenade πιστευω ότι θα τα θυμάται.

----------


## .voyager

Μοναδικές...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

A nice Adriatica brochure

Adriatica.JPG

----------


## sea_serenade

> Ο φιλος μας sea serenade πιστευω ότι θα τα θυμάται.


Αν τα θυμάται λέει.........Ξεχνιούνται αυτά!!!!

----------


## a.molos

Σήμερα ανεβάζω δύο φωτό που βρήκα στο κουτί των αναμνήσεων και αφορούν το Espresso Venezia. Η 1η στην Πάτρα, φωτογραφημένο απο το μπαλκόνι του hotel Acropol στο λιμάνι, που προσέφερε πανοραμική θέα του λιμανιού, με χαμηλό κόστος. Η 2η στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## Appia_1978

Πανέμορφες φωτογραφίες φίλε a.molos!!!

Παρατηρήσατε ότι το Espresso Venezia ήταν το μοναδικό πλοίο της Adriatica, που δεν έφερνε το Λέοντα του Αγίου Μάρκου;
Γνωρίζει μήπως κανείς γιατί (Rai ... :Wink: ;




> Σήμερα ανεβάζω δύο φωτό που βρήκα στο κουτί των αναμνήσεων και αφορούν το Espresso Venezia. Η 1η στην Πάτρα, φωτογραφημένο απο το μπαλκόνι του hotel Acropol στο λιμάνι, που προσέφερε πανοραμική θέα του λιμανιού, με χαμηλό κόστος. Η 2η στην Κέρκυρα.

----------


## a.molos

Το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ, αλλά φαντάστηκα ότι θα έχει σχέση με καποια επισκευη ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Μάλιστα συμβαίνει στο πλοίο που φέρει και το όνομα της πόλης που κοσμεί (Venezia).Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος απο το forum γνωρίζει την απάντηση (ίσως ο φίλος Esperos :Wink: ).
Aπο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας οι 2 επόμενες φωτό. Το Tiepolo μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με την συνοδεία της πιλοτίνας και γυρίζει να δέσει δίπλα στο Κing Minos.

----------


## Appia_1978

Το αστείο στην υπόθεση είναι, ότι έχω μια επίσημη καρτ-ποστάλ της εταιρείας, όπου και εκεί λείπουν οι Λέοντες  :Wink: 




> Το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ, αλλά φαντάστηκα ότι θα έχει σχέση με καποια επισκευη ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Μάλιστα συμβαίνει στο πλοίο που φέρει και το όνομα της πόλης που κοσμεί (Venezia).Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος απο το forum γνωρίζει την απάντηση (ίσως ο φίλος Esperos).
> Aπο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας οι 2 επόμενες φωτό. Το Tiepolo μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με την συνοδεία της πιλοτίνας και γυρίζει να δέσει δίπλα στο Κing Minos.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το είχα παρατηρήσει και εγώ, αλλά φαντάστηκα ότι θα έχει σχέση με καποια επισκευη ή κάτι παρόμοιο. Μάλιστα συμβαίνει στο πλοίο που φέρει και το όνομα της πόλης που κοσμεί (Venezia).Φαντάζομαι ότι κάποιος απο το forum γνωρίζει την απάντηση (ίσως ο φίλος Esperos).
> Aπο το λιμάνι της Πάτρας οι 2 επόμενες φωτό. Το Tiepolo μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με την συνοδεία της πιλοτίνας και γυρίζει να δέσει δίπλα στο Κing Minos.



I have been following your discussion about something that I do not know well. So, I went to www.google.it and I asked the question "Perch&#233; "Espresso Venezia" non ha il leone di San Marco?". Surprisingly enough I got answers (or observations). Theya re not extremely satisfying but they give some answers...

From http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries....ca/esnita.html  (the _bold face letters_ are mine).



> La nave in questione &#232; la terza delle quattro “Espressi” passeggeri costruiti ai cantieri Orlando di Livorno, serie divisa in due coppie, le prime degli anni 1973/74, le ultime 2 degli anni 1977/78. Probabilmente messe in cantiere per Trans Tirreno Express, cliente principe dei costruttori livornesi,  passano immediatamente ad Adriatica che, soddisfatta delle prime due gemelle, progetta lΆimpiego delle seconde due sulle linee per il Medio Oriente. Tuttavia lΆinstabile situazione politica della zona fa propendere per il noleggio delle navi ai “cugini” della Tirrenia, mai sazi di navi. *Nelle intenzioni forse il charter avrebbe dovuto durare solo un breve periodo, considerando che la nave esce dal cantiere con lo scafo verniciato nei colori Adriatica e solo i fumaioli con la livrea  Tirrenia*; questo ibrido durer&#224; tuttavia quanto il noleggio stesso della nave, e cio&#232; dal 1977 al 1989, 12 anni nei quali la nave viene impiegata un poΆ in tutte le linee tirreniche della compagnia statale italiana, con particolare riferimento alla Livorno – Porto Torres, alla Genova – Arbatax e alla Napoli – Reggio Calabria – Catania – Siracusa – Malta. Nel 1989 Tirrenia decide finalmente di restituire una delle due navi Adriatica noleggiate, proprio la “Espresso  Venezia”, che viene inserita in fretta sulla Brindisi – Corfu – Igoumenitsa: *la fretta fa partire la nave per la propria linea coi fumaioli arancioni e le strisce bianche e rosse nella parte superiore, ma senza il Leone di San Marco*. *Leone di San Marco che non campegger&#224; mai su questa nave*: nel 1990 infatti, contestualmente alla restituzione della quarta gemella, questa nave viene definitivamente venduta a Tirrenia, che la rinomina “Espresso Malta” per impiegarla, come facilmente immaginabile, sulla linea di Malta. La nave rimane alla compagnia napoletana fino al 1994; quellΆanno viene ceduta ai greci della Ventouris Ferries, che col nome di “Pegasus”la inserisce sulle linee Italia – Grecia e, dal 1996, le linee da Pireo per le Cicladi Occidentali. A fine 1999 passa a Minoan Flying Dolphins, che a partire dal 2000 la inserisce nella flotta Hellas Ferries col nome “Express Dionysos”. La nave continua la sua classica linea fino a settembre 2004, quando viene spostata al servizio che copre tuttΆoggi, la Pireo – Syros – Mykonos – Ikaria – Samos. Nel frattempo due i cambi importanti: nel 2002 prende il nome di “Express Pegasus”, tornando ad un nome pi&#249; familiare, e nel 2005 viene verniciata con i nuovi colori e marchi della compagnia, divenuta la “Hellenic Seaways”.




Basically, what you are told is that there was always a certain doubt that thy would sell the ship to _Tirrenia_.. that's what they did not want to include the lion!  I find it far fetched but as the Italians say "se non e vero e ben trovato"

N

----------


## sea_serenade

> Το Tiepolo μπαίνει στο λιμάνι με την συνοδεία της πιλοτίνας και γυρίζει να δέσει δίπλα στο Κing Minos.


Όμορφο βαπόρι το TIEPOLO αλλά που το θυμήθηκες βρε άνθρωπε......Το είχα ξεχάσει εντελώς!!! Ωραίες φωτογραφίες, όμορφα χρόνια...

----------


## Appia_1978

Νικόλα, τι θα κάναμε χωρίς εσένα; Σε ευχαριστούμε πολύ για τον κόπο σου  :Very Happy: 




> I have been following your discussion about something that I do not know well. So, I went to www.google.it and I asked the question "Perch&eacute; "Espresso Venezia" non ha il leone di San Marco?". Surprisingly enough I got answers (or observations). Theya re not extremely satisfying but they give some answers...
> 
> From http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries....ca/esnita.html (the _bold face letters_ are mine).
> [/color]
> 
> Basically, what you are told is that there was always a certain doubt that thy would sell the ship to _Tirrenia_.. that's what they did not want to include the lion! I find it far fetched but as the Italians say "se non e vero e ben trovato"
> 
> N

----------


## sea_serenade

Μπείτε ΟΛΟΙ στο profile της εταιρίας στο facebook, αξίζει πραγματικά. Όλη η ιστορία της εταιρίας μέχρι και σήμερα είναι καταγεγραμμένη μέσα απο υπέροχες φωτο και όχι μονο.......


PS: Appia πριν μπεις πάρε μισό ηρεμιστικό, θα το χρειαστείς :Wink:

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sea Serenade, ότι και να πω θα είναι πολύ λίγο ...
Ειλικρινά, υποκλίνομαι μπροστά σου και στη μεγάλη σου ανακάλυψη  :Very Happy: 

Σε ευχαριστώ από τα βάθη της καρδιάς μου. Ευχαριστώ πολύ!!!

----------


## sea_serenade

Το πήρες τελικά το ηρεμιστικό? Εγώ πάντως προειδοποίησα....... :Razz: 

Καταπληκτική δουλειά. Μπράβο τους!!!

----------


## Appia_1978

Μόνο ένα;;; Ολόκληρο κιβώτιο, γεμάτο μέχρι επάνω πήρα :mrgreen:




> Το πήρες τελικά το ηρεμιστικό? Εγώ πάντως προειδοποίησα.......
> 
> Καταπληκτική δουλειά. Μπράβο τους!!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*Enotria* in the classic photo from Venice

Enotria.jpg

----------


## britanis

and here a german prospect

----------


## Appia_1978

Κάτι, που ελπίζω να ευχαριστήσει τους φίλους των πιο παλιών πλοίων και εταιρειών. Μια μπροσούρα της Adriatica από το έτος 1938!

Απολαύστε την:

Adriatica001.jpg

Adriatica002.jpg

Adriatica003.jpg

Adriatica004.jpg

Adriatica005.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Και η συνέχεια:

Adriatica006.jpg

Adriatica007.jpg

Adriatica008.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

_Εσπερια_ σε μια μεγαλοπρεπη φωτογραφια στην Βενετια


Esperia.jpg

----------


## Tsikalos

Απόλαυση το φυλλάδιο του 1938 και πολύ προσεγμένο για την εποχή του!!

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και η συνέχεια:
> 
> Adriatica006.jpg
> 
> Adriatica007.jpg
> 
> Adriatica008.jpg


Μαρκο

Μολις το ειδα το φυλλαδιο. Ειναι εκπληκτικο. Βλεπουμε και το εσωτερικο πλοιων που γνωριζουμε οπως το *Λερος*

Νικος

Lero.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστώ πολύ!

Όντως, τότε ξέρανε να φτιάχνουνε ακόμη όμορφα πλοία ... και ... όμορφες μπροσούρες  :Wink:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> _Εσπερια_ σε μια μεγαλοπρεπη φωτογραφια στην Βενετια
> 
> 
> Esperia.jpg


Nicholas πανεμορφη  φωτογραφια!!!

----------


## mlulurgas

An mporw na pw kati gia thn istoria ton Leontari ton Agiou Markos pou lipei apo to Espresso Venezia pou einai to simerinw Express Pegasus, logw oti egrapsa egw to keimenw sta Italika pou einai sti proigoumenh selida, prospa8hsw na sas exighisw th eghine, kai prot ap'olla signomh an to ellinika moy den einai teleia.

Tirrenia kai Adriatica eitane (kai to proto akoma einai, opos kai den xeroyme gia poso kairw akoma) etarieies apo to Kratos, akriva apo to Ypourgeio Oikonomias ths Italias. To Y.O.I. meta apo telos to deutero pankosmio polemw eike tesseris nautiliakes etareies:

TIRRENIA NAVIGAZIONE (Grammes sto Tyrrenikw 8alassa, Sardinia)
ADRIATICA NAVIGAZIONE (Grammes sto Adriatikh 8alassa, Middle East, ro/ro gia olh thn Eyroph kai Middle East/Arabia)
ITALIA NAVIGAZIONE (Transatlantikes grammes gia Boreia kai Notia Amerikh, kroyazieres)
LLOYD TRIESTINO (Grammes gia Aystralia kai fortiga ploia)

Th pio simantikh etareia eitane logika Tirrenia, logw oti ekane ths grammes gia Sardinia, Sikelia kai gia mikrotera nisia ths Tyrrenikw 8alassa; Italia Navigazione pyge kala mekri th mesh ta 1960, ta xronia apo ta 8rilika Raffaello kai Michelangelo, meta omws logw to xekinisma apo ta aeroplana san to pi&#242; simantikw carrier gia Amerikh (jet age, ta xronia apo to 707 kai to DC8), to Ypourgeio poylise ola ta vaporia ths Italia kai meta poylise kai to onoma ths etareias se ena kanadezikw omilos; to Lloyd Triestino emeine italikw mexri th mesi ta 1980 dekaetias, meta ta ro/ro ploia perasane ola ston Adriatika, ta fortiga ploia perasane, mazi me ton ypolipo ths etareias stous Kinezoys, tote to Ypourgeio emeine me mono Tirrenia kai Adriatica.

Opos sas eipa, mporeite na katalavenete oti to Ypoyrgeio ereixne ta pio polla leuta sto Tirrenia gia th auth etareia olo to xrono eprepe na doylevei stous grammes gia Sardinia kai sto kalokairi eprepe na doylevei kai gia na ferei to kinisi ths diakopes, kai na ferei to kinisi apo tous sardiniotes pou doylepsane sta ypolipa Italia kai h8elane na ghirizoyne spiti gia to kalokairi. 

Simerina Tirrenia exei lighes grammes, apo Genoba gia Porto Torres (2 ploia), gia Olbia kai Arbatax (1 ploio), apo Civitavecchia gia Olbia (2 ploia) kai Arbatax - Caralis (2 ploia), apo Neapoli gia Palermo (2 ploia) kai apo Caralis gia Neapoli, Palermo kai Trapani (1 ploio) kai exei ola ta vaporia me protokollo epivates 2000/3000 atoma peripou, alla mexri 15/20 xronia prin, eixane para polla grammes, kai kalokeirines, kai olo to xronou, pou den exoyn pia twra: gia paradeigma, mporw na sas pw Genoba - Caralis, Genoba - Arbatax (direct), La Spezia - Olbia, Livorno - Porto Torres, Livorno - Cagliari, Civitavecchia - Porto Torres, Civitavecchia - Arbatax, Neapoli - Sikelia - Malta, tote mporeite na katalavenete oti thn etareia xriazetai para polla vaporia gia oles autes ths grammes. Den einai mono auto: vazika enas efoplistis, otan exei ena ploio pou den einai pia sosto gia th grammh (logo oti anevase poli to doylia kai to ploio eghine mikro gia olo to kinisi), paraghilei h agorazei kati megalitero, kai ton vazei sth grammh sth 8esh ton paliotero ploio; sthn Italia den eghine etzi, giath ton Ypoyrgeio prin na agorazei h na paraghilei alla ploia ekane metaskevi apo auta pou eixe. Den 8elw na sas pw ola ta pragmata poy yparxoun pisw apo autes koyvetes, na mhn pame poly off-topic, alla prepi na skepsete oti ta "Poeta" class, exi ploia, eixe duo poly simantika rebuildings, ena sto 1984, ena sto 1990/1991 (to deutero extos enas); ta "Strada" class, alla exi ploia, eixane ena lenghtening sto 1986 kai tria apo autes exi eixane ena allh metasxevi ston 1992; exi ro/ro (3 ths Tirrenia, 3 ths Lloyd Triestino) mesa sta 1987 mexri 1990 ghinane epivatika ploia.

Ston allos meros ths Italia, Adriatica den eixe polla ploia gia th den eixe simantikw kinish; to mono eitane to Appia gia na kanei th grammh ths Brintezi me Elmes. Meta apo to Appia, ton ypourgeio den paraghile gia logariasmos ths Adriatica oute ena ploio mexri to Palladio; olla ta alla ploia pou besane mesa sto stolos ths Adriatica eitane logo ta oikonomika provlimata apo tous proigoymenh efoplistous: auto eitane gia ta tessera Espresso (nomizw etzi kai gia ta Ravenna/Venezia ton 1977/78, alla den eimai 100% sigoyro apo auto, gia Livorno kai Cagliari omws eimai sigoyro), eitane gia to Tiepolo, Eitane gia to Espresso Olbia, eitane gia ta ploia tous Linee Marittime dell'Adriatico (Tintoretto/TIziano). Adriatica siga siga anoixe polles grammes me ta ploia pou pire apo allous efoplistous.

Gia na ftanoyme ekei pou 8eloyme, ta prota duo Espresso (to Livorno, pou eghine Grecia, kai to Cagliari, pou eghine Egitto kai simerinw Riviera del Conero) eixane to protos ena grammh apo Benetia gia Pireas kai Kostantinopoli kai apo Benetia gia Pireas, Kypro kai Beirut (mia eydomada enas, mia allh), kai gia ena xrono doylepse kai apo ANcona; to Egitto ekane dromologio apo Benetia gia Pireas, Iraklio kai Egypto. Apo auto pou skepsw, ta deutera duo ploia Espresso (Venezia, pou simera einai to dikw mas, kai Ravenna, pou einai to Venezia) eitane paraghilimenei apo th palia etareia Trans Tirreno, mazi me alla tessera ro/ro, kai meta to Ypourgeio Oikonomeias phre th paragghelia gia Adriatica; ta duo Espresso eprepe na kanoyne th grammh ths Middle East. Omws, logw oti economic problems kai logw polemika provlimata ekei, Adriatica eklise ta drmologia gia Middle East sthn wra pou ta duo kainoyra ploia etane etoimes sto Livorno. Tote Adriatica den xriastike pia ta ploia, anth Tirrenia ei8ele ploia gia to kalokairi, kai ths etareia apo Benetia naulose ta duo kainoyria Espresso sto Tirrenia; gia auto to logo ta ploia eixane to skafos sta xromata ths Adriatica kai ta foygara sta xromata ths Tirrenia. Logw oti Tirrenia xriastike ta ploia, ta duo Espresso mhnane ekei naulomeni; to Espresso Venezia naulos 8elione sto 1989 kai Adriatica ton evase sto Brindisi - Kerkira - Igoumenitsa; den eixe thn etareia omws ta leondaria etoima gia na thn vazei sta foygara (ta leondaria eitane "hand-made" kai nomizw eitane bronze), tote ths etareia evapse mono to foygarw. Sto telos to xrono, teliose kai to naulos apo to Espresso Ravenna, alla Tirrenia agoraze apo Adriatica to Espresso Venezia, pou eghine Espresso Malta kai pire telika ta xromata ths Tirrenia kai den xriastike pia ta leondaria, pou pigane sto Espresso Ravenna; autos omos allaze onoma gia Espresso Venezia giath Venetia eitane thn edra ths Adriatica.

Elpizw na eixate katalavei olo!

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Michele,

σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή ιστορική ανασκόπηση  :Very Happy:  Το κείμενό σου, διαβαζόταν μια χαρά, μην ανησυχείς!

Καλή συνέχεια στο φόρουμ
Μάρκος

Υ.Γ.: Έχουμε γνωριστεί διαμέσου της απίθανης ιστοσελίδας σου  :Wink:

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Φίλε Michele,
> 
> σε ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ για την ενδιαφέρουσα αυτή ιστορική ανασκόπηση  Το κείμενό σου, διαβαζόταν μια χαρά, μην ανησυχείς!
> 
> Καλή συνέχεια στο φόρουμ
> Μάρκος
> 
> Υ.Γ.: Έχουμε γνωριστεί διαμέσου της απίθανης ιστοσελίδας σου


Indeed!!!!  http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com//

----------


## mlulurgas

Euxaristw para poly gia ta logia sas.

Stous epomenes meres prepi na sas pirazw oloys me kana scanning apo palaia brosouras...  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## Ellinis

Αναμένουμε με μεγάλο ενδιαφέρον Michele. Welcome Aboard!

----------


## sylver23

Ας δούμε και ενα  διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο που λείπει απο την συλλογή που έχουμε σε αυτό το θέμα.
Είναι του 1983 τότε που οι γονείς μου ταξίδεψαν για Ιταλία και απο κει τον γύρω της Ευρώπης με Ιχ για μήνα του μέλιτος.

Εικόνα 14.jpg

Εικόνα 15.jpg

Εικόνα 16.jpg

Εικόνα 17.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Sylver,

ένα μεγάλο ευχαριστώ εκ μέρους μου για το φόρτωμα της μπροσούρας  :Very Happy:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Messapia σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica_
Messapia.jpg

1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Enotria σε μια πολυ ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica_
_Enotria.jpg_

_Enotria01.jpg_

----------


## Appia_1978

Όντως, πανέμορφη εικόνα  :Very Happy:

----------


## τοξοτης

*ENOTRIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...notria-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...notria-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ESPERIA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...speria-03.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...speria-04.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*FRANCESCO MOROSINI*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rosini-01.html*

----------


## τοξοτης

*BARLETTA*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rletta-01.html*



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...rletta-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Κατάλογος πλοίων του παρελθόντος της εταιρείας
Gerusalemme (nave) Jerusalem (ship)Merano (nave) Merano (ship)Egeo (nave) Aegean Sea (ship)Diana (nave) Diana (ship)Duinio (nave) Duin (ship)Celio (nave) Celio (ship)Citt&agrave; di Bari (nave) City of Bari (ship)Calino (nave) Calino (ship)Esperia (nave) Esperia (ship)Chioggia (nave a vapore da carico) Chioggia (cargo steamship)Loredan (nave a vapore da carico) Loredan (cargo steamship)Vicenza (motonave da carico) Vicenza (cargo ship)Bernina (nave) Bernina (ship)Barletta (nave) Barletta (ship)Brennero (nave) Brenner (ship)Stelvio (nave da carico e passeggeri) Stelvio (passenger and freighter)San Marco (nave) (1956-1977) San Marco (ship) (1956-1977)San Giorgio (nave) (1956-1976) St George (ship) (1956-1976)Ausonia (nave) (1957-1979) Ausonia (ship) (1957-1979)Levante Express (nave da carico) Levant Express (cargo ship)Appia (traghetto misto) (1961-1992) Appia (Ferry Mix) (1961-1992)Messapia (nave) Messapia (ship)Enotria (nave) Enotria (ship)Illiria (nave) (1962-1977). Illyria (ship) (1962-1977).Daunia (nave) (1965-1989) Daunia (ship) (1965-1989)Espresso Piemonte (nave da carico) (1969-1982) Piedmont Express (Cargo Ship) (1969-1982)Corriere del Sud (nave da carico) (1972-1978) Corriere del Sud (freighter) (1972-1978)Corriere dell'Est (nave da carico) (1972-1981) Eastern Courier (freighter) (1972-1981)Corriere dell'Ovest (nave da carico) (1975-1979) Western Courier (freighter) (1975-1979)Corriere del Nord (nave da carico) (1975-1979) Courier North (Cargo Ship) (1975-1979)Espresso Livorno (traghetto misto) (1976-1980) (nave trasformanta in Espresso Grecia) Espresso Livorno (Ferry Mix) (1976-1980) (ship turned in Espresso Greece)Allemagna Express (nave da carico) (1977-1986) Allemagna Express (Cargo Ship) (1977-1986)Anglia Express (nave da carico) (1978-1990) Anglia Express (Cargo Ship) (1978-1990)Espresso Ravenna (traghetto misto) (1978-1990)(nave trasformata in Espresso Venezia) Espresso Ravenna (Ferry Mix) (1978-1990) (ship turned into Espresso Venezia)Serenissima Express (nave da carico) (1979-1989) Serene Express (Cargo Ship) (1979-1989)Espresso Grecia (traghetto misto) (1980-1999) (ex Espresso Livorno) Espresso Greece (ferry Joint) (1980-1999) (ex Espresso Livorno)Jacopo Tintoretto (traghetto misto) (1980-1983) Jacopo Tintoretto (Ferry Mix) (1980-1983)Espresso Egitto (traghetto misto) (1980-1991) (Poi trasformata in Egitto Express) Espresso Egypt (Ferry Mix) (1980-1991) (later transformed into Egypt Express)Tiziano (traghetto misto) (1980-1993) Titian (Ferry Mix) (1980-1993)Tiepolo (traghetto misto) (1981-1993) Tiepolo (Ferry Mix) (1981-1993)Buona Speranza (nave da carico) (1985-1994) Good Hope (freighter) (1985-1994)Nuova Ventura (1986-1993) New Ventura (1986-1993)Espresso Venezia (traghetto misto) (1989-1990) (ex Espresso Ravenna nel 1990 trasformata in Venezia) Venezia Espresso (Ferry Mix) (1989-1990) (ex Espresso Ravenna in 1990 turned into Venice)Palladio (traghetto misto) (1989-2003) Palladio (Ferry Mix) (1989-2003)San Domino (traghetto misto) (1989-2004) San Domino (Ferry Mix) (1989-2004)Sansovino (traghetto misto) (1989-2002) Sansovino (Ferry Mix) (1989-2002)Fenicia (nave da carico) (1989-2004) Phoenicia (freighter) (1989-2004)Egizia (nave da carico) (1989-2004) Egyptian (freighter) (1989-2004)Egitto Express (1991-2001) (ex Espresso Egitto) Express Egypt (1991-2001) (ex Espresso Egypt)Laurana (traghetto misto) (1992-2003) Laurana (Ferry Mix) (1992-2003)Espresso Catania (nave da carico) (1993-2004) Espresso Catania (freighter) (1993-2004)Espresso Ravenna (nave da carico) (1994-2004) Espresso Ravenna (freighter) (1994-2004)Monte Gargano (Aliscafo) (1989-2005) Monte Gargano (Hydrofoil) (1989-2005)Campania (nave da carico) (2001-2004) Campania (freighter) (2001-2004)Via Adriatico (nave da carico) (2001-2004) Via Adriatico (freighter) (2001-2004)http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriatica_di_Navigazione

----------


## τοξοτης

*Jerusalem*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...usalem-01.html



http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...usalem-02.html

----------


## Ellinis

> *Jerusalem*


Το JERUSALEM που έβαλες είναι αυτό της Zim Lines

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Τοξότη!
Όντως, ο ¶ρης έχει δίκιο. Το Ιερουσαλής της Adriatica είναι παλαιότερο.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Αυτη η super φωτογραφια ειναι απο το E-bay. Το πλοιο ειναι το *ENOTRIA* η το  *MESSAPIA* (κατα τον φιλο _esperos_) μεταξυ Ριου και Αντιρριου. 


Naupaktos Nik Mpouris Athens.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Τοξότη!
> Όντως, ο ¶ρης έχει δίκιο. Το Ιερουσαλής της Adriatica είναι παλαιότερο.


 

Ευχαριστώ , πάντως δεν αμφέβαλα καθόλου γιατί παρατήρησα και εγώ άλλα σινιάλα

----------


## τοξοτης

Προς αποζημίωσή σας για το λάθος μου .

*BERNINA*

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ernina-01.html


Φαίνεται όλα στο ίδιο σημείο τα φωτογραφιζαν.

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ernina-04.html




*LOREDAN*  (cargo steamship)


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...oredan-01.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*BRENNERO* (BRENNER)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ennero-01.html




*STELVIO* (passenger & freighter)

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...telvio-02.html

----------


## τοξοτης

Ίσως να νομίζω ότι ανακάλυψα την Αμερική , πάντως ο παρακάτω ιστοτόπος έχει ενδιαφέροντα στοιχεία (έτσι νομίζω) για την εταιρεία.

http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries.com/

----------


## τοξοτης

*SAN GIORGIO* *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...iorgio-02.html*


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...iorgio-04.html 



*SAN MARCO  * http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Marco-02.html


http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...0Marco-03.html

----------


## τοξοτης

*ILLYRIA*

*http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lliria-01.html*

----------


## Appia_1978

> *ILLYRIA*
> 
> *http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...lliria-01.html*


Ευχαριστούμε πολύ, φίλε Τοξότη!

Το Illiria είναι πανέμορφο πλοίο  :Very Happy:

----------


## Appia_1978

> Προς αποζημίωσή σας για το λάθος μου .
> 
> *BERNINA*
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...ernina-01.html
> 
> 
> Φαίνεται όλα στο ίδιο σημείο τα φωτογραφιζαν.
> 
> ...


Δεν πειράζει φίλε μου  :Wink: 

Όμορφο το φορτηγό!

----------


## τοξοτης

Το *AUSONIA* στο Alag όταν το όμορφο αυτό καράβι περίμενε το μοιραίο.

http://ioeilmare.splinder.com/post/22656044/buon-gusto



Στις δόξες του.

----------


## Appia_1978

Φίλε Τοξότη,

βλέπω, ότι έχεις πάρει σβάρνα όλα τα καλά τα πλοία της Adriatica  :Very Happy:  Σε ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ!

----------


## τοξοτης

¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του FRANCESCO MOROSINI

http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number3936.asp



*Passenger ship Francesco Morosini

*Nice black and white picture of the Italian cruise ship Francesco Morosini (year 1950 is just a wild guess). She was built in 1928/29, was 84 metres long and measured 2423 tons.
I've not been able to find much information on her except that she was involved in a collision in 1931 with the Karadjordje in the Pašman Channel near Babac island.
Whatever her history, I think she is a great looking ship. I particularly like her straight bow.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κατάλογος πλοίων του παρελθόντος της εταιρείας
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  .
> Egeo (nave)Aegean Sea (ship)..................................................  ..................................................  .
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriatica_di_Navigazione


 
*EGEO"* 


Motonave "EGEO" 


Anno di Costruzione = 1927 
Nominativo Internazionale =IBEH 
Societ&agrave; di provenienza = Puglia 
Compartimento = Venezia 
Matricola = 300 
Unit&agrave; Gemelle = Citt&agrave; di Bari, Egitto, Rodi 
Nome in codice = 

Lunghezza tra le perpendicolari = 96 m 
Larghezza fuori ossatura = 13.60 m 
Altezza dalla linea di costruzione = 7.30 m 
Macchine = 1 motore B & W da 1950 hp 
Eliche = 1 
Consumo = 9.3 tonnellate al giorno 
Velocit&agrave; massima = 12.5 nodi 
Tonnellate stazza lorda = 3.220 
Tonnellate stazza netta = 1.882 
Portata lorda = 2.450 tonn. 
Stive = 5 X 4.153 mc 
Numero massimo passeggeri in cabina = 83 
  Impiegata sulla linea n° = 57 Adriatico - Siria 


Subito dopo la costituzione della Societ&agrave; Adriatica, l’EGEO fu impiegata sulla linea nr. 54 Adriatico – Pireo – Turchia e dal 12 dicembre 1937 al 17 marzo 1938 fu posta in disarmo per lavori di adeguamento. 

Dal 27 marzo 1938 al giorno 8 giugno 1940 effettu&ograve; la linea nr 48 Tirreno – Grecia – Egitto. 

Il giorno 15 giugno fu requisita dalla R. Marina ed iscritta nel naviglio ausiliario dello Stato ed il personale imbarcato fu militarizzato. 
  Alle ore 00.40del 24 aprile 1941, dopo aver svolto vari servizi e mentre stava effettuando una traversata con carico militare, la nave fu attaccata da navi di superficie nemiche ed affondata a circa 80 miglia da Tripoli. 
..................................................  ..................................................  ..

http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/11.php
Franco Prevato

----------


## τοξοτης

> Κατάλογος πλοίων του παρελθόντος της εταιρείας
> 
> ..................................................  ..................................................  ...Citt&agrave; di Bari (nave)City of Bari (ship)..................................................  ..................................................  ..
> http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adriatica_di_Navigazione


 
*"CITTA’ DI BARI"* 


Motonave "CITTA’ DI BARI" 


Anno di Costruzione = 1928 
Nominativo Internazionale = IBAL 
Societ&agrave; di provenienza = Puglia 
Compartimento = Bari 
Unit&agrave; Gemelle = Egeo, Egitto, Rodi 
Lunghezza tra le perpendicolari = 96 m 
Larghezza fuori ossatura = 13.60 m 
Altezza dalla linea di costruzione = 7.30 m 
Macchine = 1 motore FIAT da 4.000 hp 
Eliche = 1 
Consumo = 15 tonnellate al giorno 
Velocit&agrave; massima = 14.5 nodi 
Tonnellate stazza lorda = 3.220 
Tonnellate stazza netta = 1.883 
Portata lorda = 2.450 tonn. 
Stive = 5 X 4.153 mc 
Numero massimo passeggeri in cabina = 89 
Impiegata sulla linea n° = 54 bis Tirreno – Pireo - Istanbul 

..................................................  ..................................................  ..
..................................................  ..................................................  ..

http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/12.php
Franco Prevato

----------


## τοξοτης

*LERO*

http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/23.php


Motonave "LERO" 


Anno di costruzione = 1936 
Nominativo Internazionale = IBAF 
Societ&#224; di provenienza = Puglia 
Compartimento = Venezia 
Matricola = 289 
Unit&#224; Gemelle = Adriatico, Barletta, Brindisi, Brioni, Monte Gargano, Zara 

Lunghezza tra le perpendicolari = 78.50 m 
Larghezza fuori ossatura =12.20 m. 
Altezza dalla linea di costruzione =5.20 m 
Macchine = 2 Motori FIAT per 3.300 hp 
Eliche = 2 
Consumo = 11.5 tonnellate al giorno 
Velocit&#224; massima = 14.5 nodi 
Tonnellate stazza lorda = 1980 
Tonnellate stazza betta = 1.092 
Portata lorda =1.214 
Stive = 4 X 1.722 mc 
Numero massimo passeggeri in cabina = 82 
  Impiegata sulla linea n° = 43: Adriatico - Albania - Egeo
..................................................  ..................................................  .................................
..................................................  ..................................................  .................................

Franco Prevato

----------


## τοξοτης

*"ZARA"* 

http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/25.php



MOTONAVE "ZARA" 


Anno di costruzione = 1931 
Nominativo Internazionale = ICOP 
Societ&agrave; di provenienza = Puglia 
Compartimento = Bari. 
Matricola = 53 
Unit&agrave; Gemelle = Adriatico, Barletta, Brindisi, Brioni, Lero, Monte Gargano 

Lunghezza tra le perpendicolari = 78.5 m 
Larghezza fuori ossatura = 12.20 m. 
Altezza dalla linea di costruzione = 5.20 m 
Immersione max = 4.70 m 
Macchine = 2 motori FIAT per 3.300 hp 
Eliche = 1 
Consumo = 11.5 ton. al giorno 
Velocit&agrave; massima = 14.5 nodi 
Tonnellate stazza lorda = 1.976 
Tonnellate stazza netta = 1.074 
Portata lorda =1.231tonn. 
Stive = 4 X 1722 Mc 
Numero massimo dei passeggeri in cabina = 82 
Impiegata sulla linea n° = 52 Pireo - Isole dell'Egeo. - Rodi 

Subito dopo l'acquisizione da parte dell'Adriatica la M/N ZARA fu adibita alla linea n° 53 (Rodi - Alessandria d'Egitto - Rodi) ed anche alla linea n° 43 (Venezia - Dalmazia - Albania - Brindisi - Pireo - Izmir - Rodi.) 
..................................................  ..................................................  ....
..................................................  ..................................................  .

Franco Prevato

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του FRANCESCO MOROSINI
> 
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number3936.asp


Τρεις ακομη φωτογραφιες του απιθανα ωραιου Ιταλικου πλοιου *Francesco Morosini* απο την συλλογη μου. Μια απο αυτες δειχνει την συγκρατιμενη πολυτελεια του πλοιου.  Και να σκεφτουμε οτι αυτη ηταν η περιοδος Μουσολινι

Morosini.jpg

Morosini2.jpg

Francesco Morosini4.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Θα μου επιτρεψετε και εμενα να προσθεσω ωρισμενες φωτογρφιες απο την δικη μου συλλογη.   Εχω μανια με τα μεσοπολεμικα ιταλικα πλοια

Εδω  *Calino

*Calino.jpg

Εδω  *Calitea

*(Lloyd Triestino)
Calitea2.jpg

(Adriatica)
CAlitea.jpg Calitea6.jpg

Εδω το *Zara* 

Zara.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Τρεις ακομη φωτογραφιες του απιθανα ωραιου Ιταλικου πλοιου *Francesco Morosini* απο την συλλογη μου. Μια απο αυτες δειχνει την συγκρατιμενη πολυτελεια του πλοιου.  Και να σκεφτουμε οτι αυτη ηταν η περιοδος Μουσολινι
> 
> Morosini.jpg
> 
> Morosini2.jpg
> 
> Francesco Morosini4.jpg


Τελικα το *Francesco Morosini* βρηκε το τελος του στην Σκιαθο, εχοντας το ονομα *Ζευς* (*Zeus*, σαν γερμανικο ναρκαλιευτικο!)

Zeus2.jpg
Zeus3.jpg

zeus5.jpg

francescomorosini1944is3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Εδω το *Piero Foscari*. 

Οι Foscari ηταν δογηδες της Βενετιας.  Ο Giuseppe Verdi εγραψε μια σπουδαια οπερα (I due Foscari) γι αυτους που τα τελευταια χρονια εχει γινει πολυ της μοδας (ιδιως αν η τοπικη οπερα εχει ενα καλο βαρυτονο)

Pietro Foscari.jpg

Εδω το *Lazzaro Moncenigo* 

Lazzaro Moncenigo.jpg

Κοιταξτε επισης εδω  http://www.timetableimages.com/marit...es/sml31an.htm




> The *Lorenzo Marcello* (1,413 grt, 234 ft. long) was sunk in 1943.
> She and her sister, the *Lazzaro Mocenigo* (both named for Venetian naval heroes of the 17th century war with the Turks), were built in the late 1920s.  The _San Marco Line_ was taken over by _Adriatica Line_ in 1932, but these two ships were transferred to _Societ&#224; Fiumana di Navigazione_ in 1936.


Εδω το *Lorenzo Marcello* 

Lorenzo Marcello.jpg

Το σπουδαιο *Galilea* μετα το 1935.

Galilea.jpg

Το πλοιο αυτο ηταν διασημο για τα ταξιδια του απο την Βενετια στην Βομβαη μεταξυ 1919 και 1935 (Ανηκοντας στην Lloyd Triestino) με το ονομα *Pilsna* (ειχε και ενα σχεδον αδελφι, το *Cracovia*). Για μας το πλοιο αυτο (το *Pilsna*) ειναι δεμενο με την ιστορια των Ινδιων γιατι μ' αυτο επεστρεψε στην Ινδια ο Μαχατμα Γκαντι το 1931.   Επισης μ' αυτο ηλθε στην Ευρωπη το 1930 ο εκπληκτικος νεαρος φυσικος, Subrahmanyan Chandrasekhar τοτε μολις 19 ετων.  Ο φυσικος αυτος ηταν μια απο τις μεγαλες μορφες του 20ου αιωνος και περασε ολη την ακαδημαικη ζωη του στο Πανεπιστημιο του Σικαγου, τιμωμενος τελικα με το Νομπελ Φυσικης. Για ολους τους επιστημονες ο Chandra ειναι μια θρυλικη μορφη

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

το θρυλικο *Λερος  (Lero)*  που ερχοταν στα ιταλικα τοτε Δωδεκανησα για παρα πολλα ταξιδια...

Lero.jpg Lero2.jpg

 το *Barletta

*Barletta.jpg Barletta2.jpg

Και το _Duino_

Duino.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και κλεινω με το θρυλικο *Εσπερια (Esperia)

*Esperia.jpg

Esperia14.jpg

Esperia2.jpg

Esperia3.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και κλεινω με το θρυλικο *Εσπερια (Esperia).   II

*Esperia4.jpg

Esperia6.jpg

Esperia7.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Όπως πάντα ΚΑΤΑΠΕΛΤΗΣ.
Νίκο ευχαριστούμε

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Βρηκα αυτον το πολυ ενδιαφεροντα πινακα δρομολογιων της ιταλικης εταιρειας _Societ&#224; anonima di navigazione &#224; vapore Puglia_ απο τις 27 Φεβρουαριου 1904. Δημοσιευμενη στο Εμπρος στα ιταλικα (!) μια και μονο φορα.

Τα δρομολογια ειναι απο την Τεργεστη στην Ηπειρο. Οι σκαλες ειναι ο Αγιος Ιωαννης της Μεδουης (το επινειο του Σκουταριου, της σημερινης Σκοδρας), το Δυρραχιον, το Μπαρι, το Βρινδησιον, την Αυλωνα, οι Αγιοι Σαραντα, η Κερκυρα, η Λευκαδα, η Πρεβεζα και ...η Σαλαωρα! Και για την ακριβεια, φευγει στις 2 το μεσημερι της Τριτης και φθανει στον Αμβρακικο το Σαββατο στις μια το μεσημερι!!! Πραγματικο γαλαταδικο!


19040227 Puglia.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το ωραιο βιβλιο Adriatica Venezia (1932-2004) του Pasquale Trizio

Adriatica Venezia.jpg

*Barletta*

Barletta.jpg

BArletta2.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Απο το ωραιο βιβλιο Adriatica Venezia (1932-2004) του Pasquale Trizio

Bandiere

Flags.jpg

Puglia.jpg

*Piero Foscari

*Foscari.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το San Giorgio... σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica_ 

San Giorgio.jpg
San Giorgio_1.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  Egitto Express...σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica_ 

Egitto Express.jpg
Adriatica.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Δεν ξέρω εσείς, αλλά εμένα μου αρέσει και μετά τη μετασκευή του  :Wink: 
Ελπίζω να ταξιδεύει για πολλά χρόνια ακόμη.

----------


## Ellinis

Σίγουρα η μετασκευή του έδωσε παραπάνω χρόνια ζωής. τώρα περί ομορφιάς... αυτά είναι υποκειμενικά, εμένα η συγκεκριμένα σειρά πλοίων ποτέ δεν με ενθουσιάσε. Χωρίς να μειονεκτούν κάπουν, δεν είχαν όμως και το κάτι τις που να τα ξεχώριζε. Ίσως η πλώρη κάπως να τα ομόρφαινε, αλλά κατά τ΄άλλα δεν με ξετρέλαναν.

----------


## Appia_1978

Θέμα προσωπικού γούστου :-D

----------


## τοξοτης

Παραθέτω δύο ακόμη φωτογραφίες του και ............θα συμφωνήσω με τον Ellinis.
Αν όχι η <κατάπλωρη> φωτογραφία η άλλη , τουλάχιστο για μένα , δείχνει πόσο έχει χάσει την ομορφιά του.


Πηγή : 

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=118260

http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=685720

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Το παράδοξο με το Ιταλικό design των πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας αλλά και με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι ότι παρόλο που στην γέννησή τους έχουν από ωραίες γραμμές έως πολύ ωραίες, σε μετασκευές τους αργότερα μεταμορφώνονται σε τέρατα ή τουλάχιστον σε αλλόκοτες κατασκευές. Παραδείγματα? Οι μετασκευή κάποιων Express της Adriatica όπως το παραπάνω, των φέρρυ της κλάσης "poeti" της Tirrenia που μεταμορφώθηκαν στα πιο άσχημα και δυσανάλογα πλοία που έγιναν ποτέ (π.χ Boccaccio, Manzoni, Carducci, κλπ), κατά την άποψή μου, και την μετασκευή του Gulielmo Marconi σε Costa Riviera από την Costa.

----------


## Appia_1978

Συμφωνώ, ότι δυστυχώς τις περισσότερες φορές, κάτα παράδοξο τρόπο, οι μετασκευές τέως πανέμορφων καραβιών απέδωσαν ... τερατουργήματα. Για μένα προσωπικά όμως, το συγκεκριμένο πλοίο, σε σχέση με άλλα που κυκλοφορούν, διατηρεί ακόμα κάτι από τη βρεφική του ηλικία και εξακολουθεί να αναγνωρίζεται εύκολα  :Wink: 
Τουλάχιστον η ανακαίνιση και μετασκευή του έσωσαν τη ζωή όπως φαίνεται!

----------


## τοξοτης

> Το παράδοξο με το Ιταλικό design των πλοίων της ακτοπλοίας αλλά και με τα κρουαζιερόπλοια είναι ότι παρόλο που στην γέννησή τους έχουν από ωραίες γραμμές έως πολύ ωραίες, σε μετασκευές τους αργότερα μεταμορφώνονται σε τέρατα ή τουλάχιστον σε αλλόκοτες κατασκευές. Παραδείγματα? Οι μετασκευή κάποιων Express της Adriatica όπως το παραπάνω, των φέρρυ της κλάσης "poeti" της Tirrenia που μεταμορφώθηκαν στα πιο άσχημα και δυσανάλογα πλοία που έγιναν ποτέ (π.χ Boccaccio, Manzoni, Carducci, κλπ), κατά την άποψή μου, και την μετασκευή του Gulielmo Marconi σε Costa Riviera από την Costa.


 
Ερώτηση : Τα <EL SALAM BOCCACCIO> <EL SALAM MANZONI> και <EL SALAM CARDUCCI> είναι τα ίδια (μετά απο μετασκευή) με αυτά που αναφέρεις ??

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

> Ερώτηση : Τα <EL SALAM BOCCACCIO> <EL SALAM MANZONI> και <EL SALAM CARDUCCI> είναι τα ίδια (μετά απο μετασκευή) με αυτά που αναφέρεις ??


Ακριβώς φίλε Τοξότη. Το μόνο από την πεντάδα που γλύτωσε την ταπείνωση ήταν το LEOPARDI.

----------


## τοξοτης

BOCCACIOimagesCAM74110.jpg800px-Al_Salam_Carducci_82.jpg


> Ακριβώς φίλε Τοξότη. Το μόνο από την πεντάδα που γλύτωσε την ταπείνωση ήταν το LEOPARDI.


Δηλαδή φίλε μου μιλάμε για τα παρακάτω ΕΚΤΡΩΜΑΤΑ

Πηγές : 
shipwrecksofegypt.com</SPAN>
http://www.shipspotting.com/gallery/photo.php?lid=1101219
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Al...arducci_82.JPG

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Tο θρυλικο *Λερος  (Lero)* στο Βρινδησιο.
Απο το www.delcampe.net

Lero.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Ένα ακόμη πλοίο της ADRIATICA DI NAVIGAZIONE

http://www.adriaticandaegeanferries....ommis/6301.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το *Quirinale* πρωην *Palacky*

_Palacky_           1907           1919 transferred from Lloyd               Austriaco, 1932 renamed Quirinale (2), 1937 transferred to               Adriatica di Navigazione, Venice.
Palacky.jpg

Επισης μια φωτογραφια απο το γνωστο μας http://www.naviearmatori.net/gallery....php?id=102013

Palacky_1907.jpg



> IDNo: 5602958             Year:     1907
> Name: PALACKY             Keel:     1.07
> Type:     Passenger/cargo         Launch Date:     17.9.07
> Flag:     AUH             Date of completion:     12.07
> Tons: 3891             Link:     2008
> DWT:     4160             Yard No:     108
> Length overall:             Ship Design:     
> LPP:     108.6             Country of build:     
> Beam:     12.9             Builder: Lloyd Austriaco
> ...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Και κλεινω με το θρυλικο *Εσπερια (Esperia)*
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119933
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119934
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119935
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119936


Tο *Εσπερια (Esperia)* στο Βρινδησιο

Esperia.jpg 
(www.delcampe.net)

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ...........
> 
> Το ΒΕΣΤΑ ναυπήγηθηκε το 1923 στα Cantieri Navali Riuniti του Palermo για τη Soc. Ligure di Armamento και αργότερα πέρασε στην Adriatica di Navigazione.
> Τον Ιούλη του 1943 το τορπίλισε το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο HMS TRIDENT και μεταφέρθηκε στον Πειραιά όπου με την παράδοση των Ιταλών αυτοβυθίστηκε από το πλήρωμα του.
> Ανελκύστηκε από τους Γερμανούς που με την αποχώρηση τους το αυτοβυθίσαν για να φράξουν τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου.
> 
> Ανελκύστηκε το 1945 και εκποιήθηκε στους Φραγκούλη & Χατζηλία οι οποίοι ξεκίνησαν την επισκευή του και το μετονόμασαν ΜΕΜΦΙΣ.
> Βυθίστηκε χρονιάρα μέρα, τη 25η Μαρτίου 1948, και ενώ κατευθυνόταν στην Αλεξάνδρεια όπου θα ολοκληρωνόταν η επισκευή του, όταν προσέκρουσε σε αδέσποτη νάρκη νότια της Κρήτης.


Μια ωραια ανακοινωση της _Μακεδονιας_ της 23ης Αυγουστου 1925 με δρομολογιο του _VESTA_ απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Καβαλα, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Μιτυληνη, Σαμο, Σμυρνη, Κωνσταντινουπολη, Ινεμπολη, Σαμσουντα, Ορδου, Κερασουντα, Τραπεζουντα και Βατουμ της σημερινης Γεωργιας.

19250823 Lloyd Triestino.jpg

Miramar




> DNo:     5605949     Year:     1923
> Name:     VESTA     Keel:     
> Type:     Passenger ship     Launch Date:     
> Flag:     ITA     Date of completion:     3.23
> Tons:     3410     Link:     3218
> DWT:         Yard No:     82
> Length overall:         Ship Design:     
> LPP:     94.3     Country of build:     
> Beam:     13.6     Builder:     Riuniti
> ...

----------


## τοξοτης

Αυτό είναι το *MEMPHIS* πρώην VESTA ??

http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...emphis-01.html

----------


## Ellinis

> Αυτό είναι το *MEMPHIS* πρώην VESTA ??
> 
> http://www.photoship.co.uk/JAlbum%20...emphis-01.html


Όχι, αυτό είναι το μεταγενέστερο MEMPHIS της Αγγλικής Moss-Hutchinson Line.

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Το *Quirinale* πρωην *Palacky*
> 
> _Palacky_           1907           1919 transferred from Lloyd               Austriaco, 1932 renamed Quirinale (2), 1937 transferred to               Adriatica di Navigazione, Venice.


Ιδου και το πλοιο στις 9 Μαρτιου 1936 σε ταξιδι για την Κωνσταντινουπολη

19360309 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Εδω  *Calitea
> 
> *(Lloyd Triestino)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119914
> 
> (Adriatica)
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119915Συνημμένο Αρχείο 119916


Δρομολογιο του πλοιου *Καλλιθεα* (*Calitea*) στις 9 Μαρτιου 1936.  Πειραιευς, Σμυρνη, Κωνσταντινουπολις, Κωσταντσα

19360309 Calitea.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Απο το ωραιο βιβλιο Adriatica Venezia (1932-2004) του Pasquale Trizio
> 
> Bandiere
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120155
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 120156
> 
> *Piero Foscari
> ...


Το *Piero Foscari* εκανε το δρομολογιο Πειραιως Βρινδησιου στις 7 Μαιου και 11 Ιουνιου 1936

19360507 all.jpg19360611 all.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

*ΔΙΑΝΑ/DIANA*

Πλοιο της Adriatica di Navigazione που εκανε δρομολογια στην Μεσογειο στην προπολεμικη περιοδο.

Ενδιαφερουσα φωτογραφια εδω  http://www.prevato.it/giornalenautico/64.php

Diana1.jpg

Κατασκευης του 1923 ηταν αδελφο πλοιο του *VESTA*  (βλεπε παρα πανω). Ιδου τα χαρακτηριστικα του κατα τον φιλο Franco Prevato




> PIROSCAFO "DIANA"
> 
> 
> 
>  Anno di Costruzione = 1923 
> Nominativo Internazionale = IBIJ	  
> Societ&#224; di provenienza = San Marco 
> Compartimento = Venezia  
> Matricola = 302  
> ...


Εδω εκτενες δρομολογιο του πλοιου με σκαλες στην Κυπρο, Αιγυπτο και Κρητη στις 26 Φεβρουαριου 1936. 

19360226 all.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

Μερικά στοιχεία του πλοίου , που σίγουρα έχουν ξανά παρατεθεί και μια ιστορία για το <τέλος>  του πλοίου.

https://astypalaia.wordpress.com

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> Μια ωραια ανακοινωση της _Μακεδονιας_ της 23ης Αυγουστου 1925 με δρομολογιο του _VESTA_ απο την Θεσσαλονικη στην Καβαλα, Αλεξανδρουπολη, Μυτιληνη, Σαμο, Σμυρνη, Κωνσταντινουπολη, Ινεμπολη, Σαμσουντα, Ορδου, Κερασουντα, Τραπεζουντα και Βατουμ της σημερινης Γεωργιας.
> Miramar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				                             DNo:     5605949     Year:     1923
> Name:     VESTA     Keel:     
> ...


Το τελος του *ΒΕΣΤΑ (ΜΕΜΦΙΣ)*

Ξερουμε οτι το *VESTA* μισοβυθιστηκε στον ισθμο της Κορινθου κατα την διαρκεια του πολεμου....  http://www.nautilia.gr/forum/showthr...349#post416349




> Η φωτογραφία μου θύμιζε πολύ έντονα την παρακάτω του ΒΕΣΤΑ -από το περιοδικό Ναυτικά Χρονικά- και έτσι παρασύρθηκα
> 
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 118317
> 
> Μιας και αναφερθήκαμε αρκετές φορές στο πλοίο, ας πούμε και κάποια παραπάνω πράγματα για την ιστορία του:
> 
> Το ΒΕΣΤΑ ναυπήγηθηκε το 1923 στα Cantieri Navali Riuniti του Palermo για τη Soc. Ligure di Armamento και αργότερα πέρασε στην Adriatica di Navigazione.
> Τον Ιούλη του 1943 το τορπίλισε το βρετανικό υποβρύχιο HMS TRIDENT και μεταφέρθηκε στον Πειραιά όπου με την παράδοση των Ιταλών αυτοβυθίστηκε από το πλήρωμα του.
> Ανελκύστηκε από τους Γερμανούς που με την αποχώρηση τους το αυτοβυθίσαν για να φράξουν τον ισθμό της Κορίνθου.
> ...


Ανελκυσθηκε, επισκευαστηκε (το 1946) με το ονομα *Μεμφις* (*Memphis*).

Τελος, στις 25 Μαρτιου 1948 προσεκρουσε σε ναρκη και βυθιστηκε νοτιως της Κρητης. Εδω η ειδησις της βυθισεως του απο την _Ελευθερια_ της 30ης Μαρτιου 1948.

19480330 Memphis.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Και εδω τα πλοια της Adriatica απο μια διαφορετικη εποχη...  21 Μαρτιου 1965

19650321 Adriatica.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το  Espresso Grecia σε μια ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica

_Espresso Grecia  adriatica.jpgEspresso  Grecia_postcard.jpg

----------


## τοξοτης

> _Το  Espresso Grecia σε μια ομορφη διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica
> 
> _Espresso Grecia  adriatica.jpgEspresso  Grecia_postcard.jpg


Κάτι τέτοιες φωτογραφίες ανεβαίνουν και δε μπορούμε να ξεχάσουμε πως ήταν κάποτε τα όμορφα καράβια

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To Espresso Grecia  σε αλλη μια διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica   

_espresso grecia.jpgpostcard adriatica.jpg

----------


## BEN BRUCE

Κατα την γνωμη μου οπως και του TSS APOLLON,απο οτι θυμαμαι, απο τα ομορφοτερα φερυ που ηρθαν στην ελλαδα

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

> Κατα την γνωμη μου οπως και του TSS APOLLON,απο οτι θυμαμαι, απο τα ομορφοτερα φερυ που ηρθαν στην ελλαδα


_Ετσι ακριβως φιλε BEN BRUCE  απο τα ομορφοτερα!!!_

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_To  San Marco σε διαφημιστικη καρτποσταλ της Adriatica

_postcard  Adriatica.jpgpostcard  Adriatica.j_2pg.jpg

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε! Πολύ όμορφο πλοίο, όπως τα περισσότερα της Adriatica άλλωστε  :Smile:

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Το PALLADIO σε φωτογραφιες του φιλου Κωνσταντινου Παππα

_PALLADIO by K.Pappas.jpgPALLADIO_ a by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Συμπαθητικο σκαρι και το TIZIANO

 Φωτογραφια Κωνσταντινος Παππας
_TIZIANO by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## T.S.S. APOLLON

_Να δουμε και το ANGLIA EXPRESS   φωτογραφημενο απο τον φιλο Κωνσταντινο Παππα

_ANGLIA EXPRESS ADRIATICA by K.Pappas.jpgANGLIA EXPRESS ADRIATICA_2_by K.Pappas.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Από τις πολύ λίγες φορές που ο κρατικός όμιλος FINMARE παρήγγειλε εκτός Ιταλίας.
Αδελφά με μικροδιαφορές των ΗΕLLENIC CARRIER/TRADER, κάποτε έπιαναν Πειραιά τότε που έβαζαν ρο-ρό στο κεντρικό λιμάνι.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 009 despo glines.jpgΣτο Πέραμα το 2007, το Sansovino αγορασμένο απο την G-lines, με νέο όνομα Santa Maria I. Δεν μακροημέρευσε ομως, με συνέπεια να βρεθεί σε αλβανικά χέρια μετα απο αλλεπάλληλους παροπλισμούς. Αγνωστο αν ταξειδεύει σήμερα.

----------


## Express Pigasos

το μονο σιγουρο ειναι πως πωλειται απο τους Αλβανους... και απο οτι ειχα ακουσει και σε καλη τιμη...Καποτε το ηθελαν για Ρεθυμνο .. η τουλαχιστον ετσι ειχε κυκλοφορησει σαν φημη

----------


## despo

PHOTO 008 despo LAURANA.jpgTo Laurana στην Ηγουμενίτσα.

----------


## despo

PHOTO 001despo ESPERIA.jpgΤο Εσπέρια σε μία καρτ ποσταλ της εταιρείας. Αναγραφόμενοι προορισμοί στο πίσω μέρος της κάρτας, Ιταλία-Αιγυπτος-Λίβανος καθως και κρουαζιέρες στα Κανάρια νησιά.

----------


## sea_serenade

Το Espresso Olbia το 1978 εξέρχεται απο το λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας

----------


## Appia_1978

Ευχαριστούμε πολύ! Σπάνια φωτογραφία, τουλάχιστον για μένα. Δεν υπάρχουν πολλές του πλοίου επί Adriatica.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Η Αdriatica δεν έβαζε σε ναυλωμένα το φτερωτό λιοντάρι.

----------


## johny1940

> Παραξενη εκλογη πλοιου για σκηνες Ελληνικης ταινιας. Το *Enotria*  στην ταινια "Το Φτωχοπαιδο" του 1965


Mόνο που το εικονιζόμενο είναι ένα εκ των τουρκικών SAMSUN - ISKENDERUN που έκαναν τοτε τη γραμμή Μασσαλίας - Κωνσταντινούπολης.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Mόνο που το εικονιζόμενο είναι ένα εκ των τουρκικών SAMSUN - ISKENDERUN που έκαναν τοτε τη γραμμή Μασσαλίας - Κωνσταντινούπολης.


Παρακαλώ να μου διευκρινίσεις αν ένα από τα Τουρκικά SAMSUN - ISKENDERUN  είναι το διερχόμενο στο βάθος και ταυτόχρονα είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που έχει τη σκάλα που γράφει ENOTRIA ??

----------


## johny1940

αγαπητέ, όπως βλέπουμε στην ταινία ο Λειβαδίτης επιβιβάζεται στο ENOTRIA και η μάνα του τον κοιτάει έχοντας στην πλάτης της το τούρκικο ποστάλι. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις όπως φαντάζομαι οτι το δυο πλοία ήταν αντικριστά δεμένα, μάλλον στην τότε ονομαζόμενη προβλήτα βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου.
Επειδή ο κ.Πέππας έσβησε το μήνυμα στο οποίο απάντησα, να παραθέσω και για τα υπόλοιπα μέλη το σύνδεσμο της ταινίας http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGEsrWWAnVU

----------


## τοξοτης

> αγαπητέ, όπως βλέπουμε στην ταινία ο Λειβαδίτης επιβιβάζεται στο ENOTRIA και η μάνα του τον κοιτάει έχοντας στην πλάτης της το τούρκικο ποστάλι. Οπότε καταλαβαίνεις όπως φαντάζομαι οτι το δυο πλοία ήταν αντικριστά δεμένα, μάλλον στην τότε ονομαζόμενη προβλήτα βασιλέως Κωνσταντίνου.
> Επειδή ο κ.Πέππας έσβησε το μήνυμα στο οποίο απάντησα, να παραθέσω και για τα υπόλοιπα μέλη το σύνδεσμο της ταινίας http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGEsrWWAnVU


¶ρα κατόπιν αυτής της απάντησης σου να θεωρήσω ότι έκανες λάθος στην απάντησή σου και το πλοίο που αναφέρει ο Nicholas Peppas είναι όντως το ENOTRIA άσχετα αν εμφανίζεται και το πλοίο που αναφέρεις.


<<Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Nicholas Peppas  Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
Παραξενη εκλογη πλοιου για σκηνες Ελληνικης ταινιας. Το Enotria στην ταινια "Το Φτωχοπαιδο" του 1965

*Mόνο που το εικονιζόμενο είναι ένα εκ των τουρκικών SAMSUN - ISKENDERUN που έκαναν τοτε τη γραμμή Μασσαλίας - Κωνσταντινούπολης.>>


*

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> <<Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Nicholas Peppas Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Παραξενη εκλογη πλοιου για σκηνες Ελληνικης ταινιας.


 Στις ταινίες έβαζαν όποιο καράβι τους βόλευε.Ανάλογα τις γνωριμίες του παραγωγού.Ελληνικό ή ξένο,μεσογειακό άσχετα αν ο πρωταγωνιστής μπορεί να έφευγε γιά την Αμερική...
Πολλοί το έβλεπαν,λίγοι το καταλάβαιναν.

----------


## johny1940

> ¶ρα κατόπιν αυτής της απάντησης σου να θεωρήσω ότι έκανες λάθος στην απάντησή σου και το πλοίο που αναφέρει ο Nicholas Peppas είναι όντως το ENOTRIA άσχετα αν εμφανίζεται και το πλοίο που αναφέρεις.
> 
> <<Αρχικό μήνυμα απο Nicholas Peppas  Εμφάνιση μηνυμάτων
> Παραξενη εκλογη πλοιου για σκηνες Ελληνικης ταινιας. Το Enotria στην ταινια "Το Φτωχοπαιδο" του 1965
> 
> *Mόνο που το εικονιζόμενο είναι ένα εκ των τουρκικών SAMSUN - ISKENDERUN που έκαναν τοτε τη γραμμή Μασσαλίας - Κωνσταντινούπολης.>>
> *


αγαπητέ _τοξότης_, ο κ.Πέπας είχε βάλει ένα στοπ καρέ που έδειχνε το τούρκικο ποστάλι  και έκανε το σχόλιο που παραθέτεις περί Enotria. Αυτό θα ήταν πιο σαφές αν δεν είχε προτιμήσει να σβήσει το μήνυμα του. Και το σχόλιο μου αφορούσε βεβαίως αυτή τη φωτογραφία που τώρα πια διέγραψε.Τα στοπ καρέ με τη σκάλα που λέει το όνομα δεν τα είχε βάλει. Επομένως το σχόλιο μου ισχύει στο ακέραιο.

----------


## Ellinis

Ας δούμε λοιπόν μια φωτογραφία του Πειραιά με το ENOTRIA παρέα με το SAN MARCΟ από το εξαιρετικό blog για την Adriatica

N010 - Enotria e S.Marco in porto a Pireo.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

K στο βάθος το CRISTOFORO COLOMBO.

----------


## Ellinis

Έτσι φίλε, και απέναντι στην παγόδα είναι το ΡΟΜΑΝΤΙΚΑ και ένα από τα αραβικά ALGAZAYER και SYRIA. Στο τελωνείο νομίζω είναι ένα τούρκικο.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

AKDENIZ ή ΚΑRADENIZ. Ωραίες εποχές,μόνο τα μεσογειακά Ε/Γ ήταν ένα σωρό...¶σε τα κρουαζιερόπλοια.
Μιλάμε γιά ΒΑΠΟΡΙΑ,όχι γιά "κουτιά" !

----------


## a.molos

Kypros Star Patras Adriatica.jpgTελευταία λήψη του film και η φωτογραφία ... σούπα ! Κρίμα γιατί δεν είχα εφεδρικό να τραβήξω 2η & 3η φωτό, αφου το θέμα  ήταν ντοκουμέντο. Το Kypros Star ναυλωμένο στην Αdriatica.
 Πάτρα 20+ χρόνια  πίσω.

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Kypros Star Patras Adriatica.jpgTελευταία λήψη του film και η φωτογραφία ... σούπα ! Κρίμα γιατί δεν είχα εφεδρικό να τραβήξω 2η & 3η φωτό, αφου το θέμα ήταν ντοκουμέντο. Το Kypros Star ναυλωμένο στην Αdriatica.
> Πάτρα 20+ χρόνια πίσω.


 Aυτά είχαν τα φίλμ! Έτσι την είχα πατήσει κ εγώ. Ή λειψή φωτό ή σχεδόν ή μιά επάνω στην άλλη...

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

Το Enotria ηταν πολυ αγαπητό στις μέρες μου.  Εδω στο Βρινδησιο.
Www.delcampe.edu

----------


## Ellinis

Δυο ωραίες πόζες τραβηγμένες το 1960. 
Η πρώτη είναι με το ΕΝΟTRIA, καράβι του 1951, που τελείωσε άδοξα την πορεία του στα βράχια κάτω από τα Λιπάσματα την τελευταία μέρα του 1979. Ήδη το είχαν αγοράσει Άραβες και το είχαν μετονομάσει KOWTHER.

enotria 7-60.jpg 

Kαι μια του παλαιότερου BARLETTA
enotria 1960.jpg
πηγή

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Ωραίο κ το ΒARLETTA πιθανώς με μετασκευή μεταπολεμικά.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Δυο ωραίες πόζες τραβηγμένες το 1960. 
> Η πρώτη είναι με το ΕΝΟTRIA, καράβι του 1951, που τελείωσε άδοξα την πορεία του στα βράχια κάτω από τα Λιπάσματα την τελευταία μέρα του 1979. Ήδη το είχαν αγοράσει Άραβες και το είχαν μετονομάσει KOWTHER.
> 
> πηγή


Σε φωτογραφία στο ebay όπου εμφανίζεται το πλοίο σε κακό χάλι  αναφέρεται το εξής : < Cyprian Cargo Ship - Kawther , built 1951 ex Enotria > 

Enotria_2.jpg

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/mc3812-Cyp...-/390996457030

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Σε φωτογραφία στο ebay όπου εμφανίζεται το πλοίο σε κακό χάλι  αναφέρεται το εξής : < Cyprian Cargo Ship - Kawther


Aνήκε στη σαουδαραβική Οrri Navigation. Aπό την ράδα του Πειραιά κατέληξε λόγω καιρού εκεί που το βλέπουμε.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Aνήκε στη σαουδαραβική Οrri Navigation. Aπό την ράδα του Πειραιά κατέληξε λόγω καιρού εκεί που το βλέπουμε.


Δε θα διαφωνήσω γιατί δε ξέρω , απλά θα παραθέσω κάτι από http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=1674

<Remember an old Glen Line ship became SAUDI KAWTHER so possibly from there?
 She is indeed the former Enotria. 
She was renamed Kawther under the Cypriot flag but apparently never used.
she ran aground just outside Pireuas in the last day of 1979, on her way to the shipbreakers. She was declared a CTL and I suppose that she was soon removed and scrapped. >

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

Τοξότη, ο τύπος τα έχει μπλέξει με τα περί Glen Line κ SAUDI KAWTHER.

----------


## τοξοτης

> Τοξότη, ο τύπος τα έχει μπλέξει με τα περί Glen Line κ SAUDI KAWTHER.



<Για αποζημείωση> μία φωτογραφία του KAWTHER στο Πέραμα

KAWTHER.jpg
Place     Perama Grecia

http://www.naviearmatori.net/eng/foto-95681-4.html

----------


## renetoes

> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 156409Tελευταία λήψη του film και η φωτογραφία ... σούπα ! Κρίμα γιατί δεν είχα εφεδρικό να τραβήξω 2η & 3η φωτό, αφου το θέμα  ήταν ντοκουμέντο. Το Kypros Star ναυλωμένο στην Αdriatica.
>  Πάτρα 20+ χρόνια  πίσω.


..Και η πρύμνη του F/B EL GRECO!

----------


## TSS QUEEN ANNA MARIA

Για τους λάτρεις των κλασσικών ποσταλιών της Adriatica μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του καθρέπτη του Esperia με τις μπίγες σε πρώτο πλάνο.

Esperia.jpg


πηγή Navi&Armatori

----------


## τοξοτης

> Για τους λάτρεις των κλασσικών ποσταλιών της Adriatica μία πανέμορφη φωτογραφία του καθρέπτη του Esperia με τις μπίγες σε πρώτο πλάνο.
> 
> Esperia.jpg
> 
> 
> πηγή Navi&Armatori


Λες και είσαι επάνω και ταξιδεύεις μαζί τους.

----------


## Appia_1978

Ακριβώς έτσι!

----------


## BOBKING

Για να δούμε κάτι ενδιαφέρον...ένα έντυπο της Adriatica του 1937
adriatica1.jpg
Ένα ακόμη του 1949
adria49a.jpg
Μία φωτογραφία του Εσπέρια στην Βενετία το 1953
adri53i2.jpg
Επίσης το San Marco 
adri58i2.jpg
Το Calitea 
adri38i1.jpg

Όλες οι εικόνες προήλθαν από το www.theshipslist.com

----------


## BOBKING

Πριν από κάποιους μήνες είχα στείλει Π.Μ. στον φίλο appia και του είχα υποσχεθεί να ανεβάσω ότι έχω στο αρχείο μου από Adriatica 
δυστυχώς λόγω της δουλειάς μου δεν προλάβαινα αλλά τώρα που έχω πάρει άδεια θα εκπληρώσω την υπόσχεση μου όποτε ότι θα ανεβάσω το αφιερώνω εξαιρετικά σε αυτόν και σε όλους τους φίλους αυτής της εταιρίας 
...Και ξεκινάμε με το έντυπο της εταιρίας του 1990 με τα espresso grecia , espresso venezia ,appia ,tiziano ,tiepolo ,tintorreto...!!!
PhotoScan 28.jpg
.....Το έντυπο με τις Κρουαζιέρες του 1991 με το πλέον πλήρες ανανεωμένο Espresso Egitto με καινούργια του ονομασία ως Egitto
Express!!!!!

PhotoScan 3.jpg
...Το φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του 1992 με τα Egitto express και espresso grecia... 
PhotoScan 6.jpg
.......Και ένα ακόμη διαφημιστικό φυλλάδιο της εταιρίας του 1992
PhotoScan 27.jpg

----------


## Nicholas Peppas

> ¶λλη μια φωτογραφία του FRANCESCO MOROSINI
> 
> http://www.shipsandharbours.com/picture/number3936.asp
> 
> 
> 
> *Passenger ship Francesco Morosini
> 
> *Nice black and white picture of the Italian cruise ship Francesco Morosini (year 1950 is just a wild guess). She was built in 1928/29, was 84 metres long and measured 2423 tons.
> ...


Εκποιηση του ανελκισθεντος ναυαγιου του  _FRANCESCO MOROSINI
16/10/1952

19521016 Εκποιησις.jpg

Recuperato nel 1952[17], il relitto della Morosini venne avviato alla demolizione. Nel 1948 fu varata una omonima motonave passeggeri, utilizzata per le rotte del centro America[18]._

----------


## Ellinis

Μια φωτογραφία από την ανέλκυση της γερμανικής ναρκοθέτιδας ZEUS, πρώην FRANCESCO MOROSINI, από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1952, που είχε τότε δημοσιευθεί στο περιοδικό "_Ναυτική Ελλάς_". Το σκάφος έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών μετά την Ιταλική συνθηκολόγηση το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943 και αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο σε ναρκοθετήσεις και μεταφορές στο Αιγαίο.
Untitled.jpg

Στο βιβλίο "_Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία: η εποποιία της ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα_" παραθέτω μερικά αποσπάσματα από τη διαδιασία ανέλκυσης και εκποίησης του ναυαγίου.



> Ανάμεσα στα γερμανικά πλοία που συγκεντρώθηκαν στη Θεσσαλονίκη ήταν η βοηθητική ναρκοθέτιδα ZEUS, η οποία αυτοβυθίστηκε εκεί τον Οκτώβριο του 1944. Είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1938 στην Τεργέστη ως το επιβατηγό FRANCESCO MOROSINI για την εταιρία Adriatica. To ναυάγιο βρισκόταν σε βάθος έντεκα μέτρων με κλίση τριάντα μοιρών προς τα δεξιά. [...]
> Την επιχείρηση ανέλκυσης ανέλαβε η ιταλική εταιρία Tripcovich και οι εργασίες ξεκίνησαν στις 25 Ιουνίου 1951. Αφού τα ρήγματα σφραγίστηκαν, τοποθετήθηκαν κυλινδρικές δεξαμενές (ασκοί) εκκατέρωθεν του ναυαγίου. Στη συνέχεια οι δύτες περάσανε αλυσίδες κάτω από το ναυάγιο και ενώσανε την άκρη της κάθε αλυσίδας με μια από τις δεξαμενές. [...] Με αυτόν τον τρόπο ανελκύστηκε το FRANCESCO MOROSINI τον Απρίλιο του 1952. Ένα μήνα αργότερα, στις 22 Μαΐου, το ναυάγιο παραδόθηκε στην ελληνική κυβέρνηση και πέρασε στη δικαιοδοσία του Οργανισμού Διαχείρισης Συμμαχικού Υλικού (Ο.ΔΙ. Σ.Υ.). Τον Σεπτέμβριο του ίδιου έτους εκτέθηκε σε δημοπρασία με αρχική τιμή 1,4 δισεκατομύρια δραχμές και με τον όρο οτι θα εξαχθεί στην Ιταλία, δηλαδή ότι θα οδηγηθεί σε ιταλικά διαλυτήρια. Για την εταιρία Tripcovich η ανέλκυση του ναυαγίου αποδείχτηκε ζημιογόνος επιχείρηση, καθώς ξόδευσαν 82.889 δολλάρια και έλαβαν ως αμοιβή από το ελληνικό κράτος 65.000 δολλάρια. Το κόστος ανήλθε παραπάνω από όσο είχαν εκτιμήσει, λόγω των δυσκολιών που αντιμετώπισαν κατά την πρόοδο των εργασιών και κυρίως από το γεγονός ότι το ναυάγιο είχε προσκολληθεί βαθιά στο λασπώδη βυθό.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια όμορφη φωτογραφία του MESSAPIA. Aυτό και το αδελφό του ENOTRIA έκαναν τη γραμμή Βενετία-Πειραιά-Κύπρο-Αλεξάνδρεια μέχρι που πουλήθηκαν το 1975 στους Σαουδάραβες της Orri Navigation και πήραν το δρόμο τους... το ENOTRIA ως KOWTHER για τα βράχια της Δραπετσώνας (φωτο εδώ) και το MESSAPIA ως ΖΑΜΖΑΜ χάθηκε από τα μάτια του κόσμου... Το 1993 διεγράφη από τα Lloyd's χωρίς να είναι ευρέως γνωστό το τι απέγινε.

messapia Harding School of Theology, Harding University.jpg
πηγή: Harding University

----------


## akaluptos

Καλησπερα.!Υπάρχει φωτογραφία του πλοίου Tiepolo στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας;
Ευχαριστώ πολύ την ομάδα!

----------


## Ellinis

> Μια φωτογραφία από την ανέλκυση της γερμανικής ναρκοθέτιδας ZEUS, πρώην FRANCESCO MOROSINI, από το λιμάνι της Θεσσαλονίκης το 1952, που είχε τότε δημοσιευθεί στο περιοδικό "_Ναυτική Ελλάς_". Το σκάφος έπεσε στα χέρια των Γερμανών μετά την Ιταλική συνθηκολόγηση το Σεπτέμβριο του 1943 και αποδείχτηκε εξαιρετικά χρήσιμο σε ναρκοθετήσεις και μεταφορές στο Αιγαίο.
> Untitled.jpg
> 
> Στο βιβλίο "_Ανελκύοντας την Ιστορία: η εποποιία της ανέλκυσης ναυαγίων στην μεταπολεμική Ελλάδα_" παραθέτω μερικά αποσπάσματα από τη διαδιασία ανέλκυσης και εκποίησης του ναυαγίου.


Δυο καρέ από ένα βίντεο του 1952 δείχνουν το ναυάγιο του πλοίου λίγες μέρες μετά την ανέλκυση του...
morosini apr-may 1952 - christopher railey.jpg

morosini 1952 - christopher railey.jpg
πηγή

----------

